# Multi Quote?



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

What does multiquote do? Every time I click on it nothing happens.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

You click on each multi-quote button you want to quote and then on the final one, click the quote button. The form will then be populated with the quotes you have selected.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

nirisahn said:


> What does multiquote do? Every time I click on it nothing happens.





rhuntington3 said:


> You click on each multi-quote button you want to quote and then on the final one, click the quote button. The form will then be populated with the quotes you have selected.


It lets you do things like this easily.


----------

